# Russia moves to enact anti-gay law nationwide



## ZerX (Jan 21, 2013)

> MOSCOW (AP) â€” Kissing his boyfriend during a protest in front of  Russia's parliament earned Pavel Samburov 30 hours of detention and the  equivalent of a $16 fine on a charge of "hooliganism." But if a bill  that comes up for a first vote later this month becomes law, such a  public kiss could be defined as illegal "homosexual propaganda" and  bring a fine of up to $16,000.
> 
> The legislation being pushed by the Kremlin and the Russian Orthodox  Church would make it illegal nationwide to provide minors with  information that is defined as "propaganda of sodomy, lesbianism,  bisexuality and transgenderism." It includes a ban on holding public  events that promote gay rights. St. Petersburg and a number of other  Russian cities already have similar laws on their books.
> 
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/russia-moves-e...125825051.html
Russia you're so awesome............................. not
Drinking too much Vodka has probably destroyed some people's brains as this is one of the most retarded things that I have read in a while.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 21, 2013)

Feels like the world's pedalin' backwards.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2013)

I bet murica would legalise gay marraige themselves now.

But because of east/west dick-measuring, mostly.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 21, 2013)

Russia does something against human rights and free press? How novel!

They certainly shall continue running propaganda against _civilised_ countries.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 21, 2013)

This is horrible.


----------



## Machine (Jan 21, 2013)

Relax. It's not like there are people in Russia. :V

It's only populated by snow, bears, and _gopniks_â€‹.


----------



## Percy (Jan 21, 2013)

This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2013)

The Ukraine recently decided they wanted to do the same. A country which is keen to insist that it's different to russia and not just a bufferzone-state. 

This whole escapade really is quite inane.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 21, 2013)

This doesn't really surprise me coming from Russia. They made some progress after the end of the soviet regime, but haven't really gotten to far from their soviet roots yet.


----------



## badlands (Jan 21, 2013)

oh Russia, you can be such a group of bastards sometimes....


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 21, 2013)

Seriously, what did we expect from Russia? This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 21, 2013)

For some reason I've come to expect Russia to encroach on basic human rights.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> This doesn't really surprise me coming from Russia. They made some progress after the end of the soviet regime, but haven't really gotten to far from their soviet roots yet.


....sucking religious cock is not a 'Soviet' thing at all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> This doesn't really surprise me coming from Russia. They made some progress after the end of the soviet regime, but haven't really gotten to far from their soviet roots yet.









Russia in a nut shell.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> ....sucking religious cock is not a 'Soviet' thing at all.



Indeed, although the mentality feels quite similar. After the ussr disbanded there was a huge religious revival in russia, so the church may have filled part of the power vaccuum.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 21, 2013)

It's not really that surprising, since it's coming from the former Soviet bloc, they're pretty damn conservative


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 21, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> ....sucking religious cock is not a 'Soviet' thing at all.



I'm referring to the bashing of human rights, not so much on the religious dick sucking. None of it is solely soviet in nature, but it's what one would have expected from the soviet states.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 21, 2013)

Russia and Ukraine banned the kids TV show ''Spongebob Squarepants'' because it apparantly is supported homosexuality.

Lawl.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2013)

For some reason I had previously thought that countries like Ukraine and Russia were actually pretty relaxed about homosexuality. I'm not sure why I held this misconception but boy was it completely wrong.



Sam 007 NL said:


> Russia and Ukraine banned the kids TV show  ''Spongebob Squarepants'' because it apparantly is supported  homosexuality.
> 
> Lawl.



I heard about the Ukraine debating this, [a right waste of government time and resources] but wasn't aware they actually did it. 

At least they'll never have to deal with 'Mum, dad, babushka, I have decided I am gay after watching an effeminate bath spongue cook burgers under the sea, I hope you'll understand.' :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2013)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Russia and Ukraine banned the kids TV show ''Spongebob Squarepants'' because it apparantly is supported homosexuality.
> 
> Lawl.


What is gay about a tampon who lives next to a pink starfish?


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Jan 21, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> For some reason I had previously thought that countries like Ukraine and Russia were actually pretty relaxed about homosexuality. I'm not sure why I held this misconception but boy was it completely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That made me laugh out loud. haha.

But seriously I think it's kinda shocking though, eastern Europe is going backwards in time. they are so serious about this gay stuff that they are even going as far as banning innocent children programs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Only Ukraine, it still plays here.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the 'dark and medieval' ages, the crack down began under Peter the Great.  Everything was fully legalized under Lenin, then recriminalised by Stalin.  Now roughly 1-9% of people support the 'liquidation' of gays; depending upon the region.



I assume liquidation involves acceptance into society rather than some sort of giant blender?



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What is gay about a tampon who lives next to a pink starfish?



Actually it was Squidward who got the show banned. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X4v3WmpNo8


----------



## Bliss (Jan 21, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The Ukraine recently decided they wanted to do the same. A country which is keen to insist that it's different to russia and not just a bufferzone-state.


Ukraine every so often has a Russophile government that bends over backwards for Russia. They currently have a notable; one that has taken to Putin-style elections and throwing liberal, progressive and pro-Western candidates into jail.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Jan 21, 2013)

I always thought russia wasnt going to keep up with the times. If this passes then i feel ery sorry for all the homosexuals in russia


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 21, 2013)

Best news I've heard all day!


----------



## Percy (Jan 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Best news I've heard all day!


Oh Toshabi, surely you must've heard better news.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2013)

Shit like this makes me want to punsh people...
Those people aren't leaders. They are enemies and we NEED to get rid of them.


----------



## Corto (Jan 21, 2013)

So Russia is a backwards shithole? Color me surprised.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 21, 2013)

Coming right after banning adoptions by Americans, Russia is on a roll.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 21, 2013)

Percy said:


> Oh Toshabi, surely you must've heard better news.




Unless you give me that shirt, then no.


----------



## Percy (Jan 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Unless you give me that shirt, then no.


Not gonna happen, my friend.

But yeah, Russians. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 21, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> 'We' who?  It's not your problem, it's our problem.  We'll fix it once social attitudes support gays, until then we'll have to make do.  Besides, Putin can't live forever.



Last time I checked we are all humans. Idiotic leaders ARE our problem.
Also, if this really is your problem then you are doing a terrible job at fixing it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Shit like this makes me want to punsh people...
> Those people aren't leaders. They are enemies and we NEED to get rid of them.



  First you'll have to get France and Italy to bend over for you again, then re-_anschluss_ Austria, _then_ take back Poland.
Then you fight wave upon wave of angry drunk Russians who have nukes this time around :V


----------



## Bliss (Jan 21, 2013)

Corto said:


> So Russia is a backwards shithole? Color me surprised.


Cortikins, do you not hail from a military junta?



Commie Bat said:


> What would you suggest then?


Not working for Putin could be a fine first step.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 21, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> What would you suggest then?



Vote Communist :V


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 21, 2013)

Not only is this anti human rights, it's such an utter non-issue compared to the economic problems that have persisted in that country since it converted to capitalism. Whoever introduced this law is trying to whip up anti-gay sentiment to distract the populace from their poverty and lack of democratic free will.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 21, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Besides, what else should I do for money and food?


Something respectable for a change?



> Secondly I'm under contract, thirdly I would have been conscripted regardless. :/


_Noro lim, Assfaloth, noro lim!_


----------



## ZerX (Jan 21, 2013)

> Russia was downgraded from a hybrid regime to an *authoritarian regime*, which the report attributes to concerns over the December 4 legislative election and Vladimir Putin's decision to run again in the 2012 presidential election.Russia was downgraded from a hybrid regime to an *authoritarian regime*, which the report attributes to concerns over the December 4 legislative election and Vladimir Putin's decision to run again in the 2012 presidential election.


Russia is doing so great that its now considered a dictatorship.Now they are in the same club as Cuba, China, North Korea, Iran....


----------



## Bliss (Jan 21, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Our poverty rating is 11-13.1 compared to America's 15.1; so that doesn't seem likely.  :/


Russian average monthly wage is about 750 USD (poverty line 220 $), compared to American average monthly wage of 3.250 USD (poverty line at 950 $). :U


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 21, 2013)

And to think I thought you were cool Russia. Okay you still kind of are.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Meanwhile, in Russia:

[yt]iemD6QVx2Mw[/yt]


----------



## Bliss (Jan 21, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Such as what exactly?  Secondly it's not only about me, but my family.


One of those any other crafts or services in existence?



> Subjective.


It is not.



> I was just going off of this.


And you failed to mention that definition of poverty in the respective countries (Europe's oil well and gas pipe versus one of the strongest economies on Earth) are, like, from _different planets_.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 21, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Democracy_Index&oldid=509493046#2011_rankings
Russia doing great haha
1  Norway
6  Australia
10  Netherlands
14  Germany
18  United Kingdom
19  United States
29  France
30  Slovenia
36  Israel
45  Brazil
115  Egypt
117  Russia

126  Cuba
167  North Korea


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 21, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> Ukraine every so often has a Russophile government that bends over backwards for Russia. They currently have a notable; one that has taken to Putin-style elections and throwing liberal, progressive and pro-Western candidates into jail.



The reason for that is if Ukraine ever steps out of line, Russia shuts off their natural gas and oil pipelines, starving them out.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 21, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> The reason for that is if Ukraine ever steps out of line, Russia shuts off their natural gas and oil pipelines, starving them out.


Another reason is the substantial Russian minorities (20 per cent of Ukrainians, for example) left over by the Soviet regime in its buffer states. 

The Kremlin loves to ride them as their political cockhorse, like issuing them Russian passports regardless of prohibiting dual citizenship, only to threaten and pressure sovereign nations under the disguise of 'protecting its own citizens'.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jan 21, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> Feels like the world's pedalin' backwards.


Right-wing extremism really is on the rise around the globe, isn't it?

Not long before they dismantled the last few hundred years of civilization and we're back to being ruled by an elite of ethnically "pure", patriarchal aristocrats.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 21, 2013)

Good God, reading more about this story made me think of the people who yell, "Won't somebody think of the children!?"


----------



## Bliss (Jan 21, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Along with the fact of our historic, cultural, and religious relationship.  And that we are both East Slavic.


Do not forget the genocide you cast upon them. And allying with Hitler to divide Europe under two totalitarian regimes. :3c


----------



## Brazen (Jan 21, 2013)

Look on the bright side, gay culture is incredibly annoying for people who aren't gay, making it illegal to shove it in people's faces is bound to make life easier for millions.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 21, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> Do not forget the genocide you cast upon them. And allying with Hitler to divide Europe under two totalitarian regimes. :3c


I think you may forgot about this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn_massacre


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I bet murica would legalise gay marraige themselves now.
> 
> But because of east/west dick-measuring, mostly.


Well DOMA and Prop 8 are heading to the supreme court.


Gryphoneer said:


> Right-wing extremism really is on the rise around the globe, isn't it?
> 
> Not long before they dismantled the last few hundred years of  civilization and we're back to being ruled by an elite of ethnically  "pure", patriarchal aristocrats.


Yeah, what's up with the rest of the world?  It's like the eastern side of the globe snorted down some 100% pure right-wing extremism boner and got a hateboner.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 21, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> If it was a true genocide than home come not many countries classify it as so.


Not many? The United Nations, European Union, the US, Canada, to name a few, acknowledge it as a genocide.

Not that it was about _formality_ to begin with.



> Also the famine was going on throughout the Soviet Union, including where I live and why would kill our brothers and sisters, and our own people.


Yeah, that is what the Kremlin says.



> Also Stalin was an asshole, who shouldn't even had power to begin with, according to Lenin.  And for people who aren't smart enough / didn't know this, Stalin was Georgian not Russian.


I guess we should all blame the imperialist aggressors of Georgia for it, then...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> Not many? The United Nations, European Union, the US, Canada, to name a few, acknowledge it as a genocide.
> 
> Not that it was about _formality_ to begin with.


The problem with not a genocide is imagine if what was considered a genocide could only be determined by the country who committed it.  So yeah I agree with you Lizzie.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2013)

Gryphoneer said:


> Right-wing extremism really is on the rise around the globe, isn't it?
> 
> Not long before they dismantled the last few hundred years of civilization and we're back to being ruled by an elite of ethnically "pure", patriarchal aristocrats.



This reminds me of a comment a danish friend told me. He said that the third most popular political party in Denmark wanted to deny the vote from any citizens who were not of danish decent at least three generations. [may need verification]

This from a country that is supposedly progressive.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> This reminds me of a comment a danish friend told me. He said that the third most popular political party in Denmark wanted to deny the vote from any citizens who were not of danish decent at least three generations. [may need verification]
> 
> This from a country that is supposedly progressive.


Okay call me stupid, but what the hell is going on in europe?  We constantly get biased information about how every country in europe is some land of eden progressive area where everything's sunshine and rainbows and then we hear news about the rise of neo-nazis, white supremists and other crap.

Are you guys exaggerating how nice it is in europe and western culture asia countries like how we do?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay call me stupid, but what the hell is going on in europe?  We constantly get biased information about how every country in europe is some land of eden progressive area where everything's sunshine and rainbows and then we hear news about the rise of neo-nazis, white supremists and other crap.
> 
> Are you guys exaggerating how nice it is in europe and western culture asia countries like how we do?



If any Dansk users could verify this, it would be great. Nationalism is quite widespread in Denmark, they still have conscription and much of their population is angry about the idea of migrants taking advantage of their welfare state as well as Danish culture being eroded in the name of progress. 

Many european countries have widespread nationalism, even blatantly xenophobic political parties, so denmark might not be so unique in this predicament, though I doubt they consitute majorities in any of these countries.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 21, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> If any Dansk users could verify this, it would be great. Nationalism is quite widespread in Denmark, they still have conscription and much of their population is angry about the idea of migrants taking advantage of their welfare state as well as Danish culture being eroded in the name of progress.
> 
> Many european countries have widespread nationalism, even blatantly xenophobic political parties, so denmark might not be so unique in this predicament, though I doubt they consitute majorities in any of these countries.


We used to have this widespread in the usa with hispanics looking for jobs in the usa.  Long story short republicans shot themselves in the foot politically since it's now considered racist and hispanics constitute a massive voter demographic to the point the republican national convention is trying to wrangle in hispanics now so they actually stand a chance in 2016.  *cough* one of the reasons why romney got his ass thoroughly kicked *cough*

So yeah I do know what you are getting at, cause we have a parallel here.


Anyways getting back on topic is it a bit weird to hear Russia complain about western liberalism?  I know their country is conservative, but this is a bit odd.


----------



## Corto (Jan 21, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> Cortikins, do you not hail from a military junta?


Yeah, but at least no one gives a crap about my backwards shithole.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 21, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> It has more to do with the revival of the ROC and to appease religious people



 ...Because religion is used as a tool to pacify the populace. People turn to their future reward in Heaven instead of realizing that they can do something about the problems they face on this earth. And the fact that Russia and the US have similar levels of poverty is exactly the point. Tens of millions in both countries are facing hunger and destitution. The 'historic and current social attitudes' towards gays, blacks, Jews, any minority group, are attitudes encouraged by the ruling elite to divide the working class and have us fight each other over things like anti-gay bills and NOT tackle issues like why so many people in all the world's countries live in squalor while a tiny few obscenely wealthy people plunder the wealth that the working class produces. This is not an issue of religion or identity; ultimately, it is an issue of (social) class.


----------



## Corto (Jan 21, 2013)

It's like one could even say that religion is comparable to a certain narcotic given to the populace at large.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 21, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> while a tiny few obscenely wealthy people plunder the wealth that the working class produces. This is not an issue of religion or identity; ultimately, it is an issue of (social) class.


no you don't understand those billionaires _earned the right _to be worth 10,000 africans through their hard work and sacrifice, the africans just aren't hard working and sacrificing enough.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> Do not forget the genocide you cast upon them.* And allying with Hitler to divide Europe under two totalitarian regimes. :3c*


For two whole years!


----------



## Aetius (Jan 21, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> allying with Hitler



I wouldn't be talking if I were you :U


----------



## Golden (Jan 22, 2013)

tl;dr. Ever since the enlighentment, state and religion have had an off and on relationship. We are simply entering another phase of religious backlash against secularization. However, it seems like religion's influence is waning in the long term.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 22, 2013)

Commie Bat said:


> Only the US and Canada, the others stated it was a crime against humanity, but never mentioned genocide.


It is all good, okay.



> Actually it's what I say.  And yes, this was the second hardest hit place during the 1933 famine.  *Thou, I guess the 1921 famine was a self-inflicted genocide by this logic.*


_Could be.
_


> What I'm stating is that Stalin was an asshole, and the genocide was not perpetrated by the state of Russia, as it no longer existed.


Russia is internationally recognised as a direct predecessor as well as successor state to the USSR.



> The Soviet Union was a multi national, and multi cultural union.  If one group suffered everyone suffered.


Tell yourself what you will, but the Soviet Union most certainly was not a jolly, multinational and -cultural entity that everyone voluntarily belonged and merrily subjected to Russification.



Aetius said:


> I wouldn't be talking if I were you :U


As much as a certain personality here likes to pretend the Red Army was some goodness-sent liberation force from fascism, as if someone if _anyone_ was better under communist occupation/annexation/mass rape/mass murder/genocide, and that Finland was a deliberate aggressor (???) who wanted _'genocide of all Slavic peoples'_ (which I would consider a bad joke, instead of ultranationalist historical revisionism, if someone else but a communist Russian had said it), I assure you our only issue with Russia is its particular location. 

Looking how many times they have gone out of their way to be neighbours with Sweden, I do not think they like us either. :U


----------



## Corto (Jan 22, 2013)

The funny thing is that by Batty's logic Germany had nothing to do with WW2 which involved the Third Reich led by an Austrian dictator.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 23, 2013)

I feel obliged to point out that Russia has done more for Gay Rights than the American states put together. Besides, I don't see many average Americans being very open toward homosexuality. Hypocrites.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 23, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> I feel obliged to point out that Russia has done more for Gay Rights than the American states put together.



Explain.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 23, 2013)

Individual states of America only have so many gay-friendly laws, usually only about three or four notable ones.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 23, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Individual states of America only have so many gay-friendly laws, usually only about three or four notable ones.



Explain how Russia is better.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 23, 2013)

Overall Russia has more pro-gay legislation. And I've never seen your average Russian openly express gay hate.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Explain how Russia is better.



Through 'tard logic, Russia is enacting an act across its massive lands, raising awareness to the plight of the homosexuals worldwide, thus making the homosexual the Twenty-first century jew, and this makes everyone feel bad, and then U.S. (or the E.U.) will nuke Russia, thus starting the 3rd world war. 

Ignore me guys- I'm tired.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 23, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Overall Russia has more pro-gay legislation. And I've never seen your average Russian openly express gay hate.



Oh and here in Germany I just see them do it all the fucking time. Name examples of how Russia has pro-gay legislations. Because with this new law they are essentially outlawing it entirely which is a direct contradiction to your previous statements...


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, because America is so pro-gay, THAT is "tard" logic. And what do the Jew have to do with anything?



CaptainCool said:


> Oh and here in Germany I just see them do it  all the fucking time. Name examples of how Russia has pro-gay  legislations. Because with this new law they are essentially outlawing  it entirely which is a direct contradiction to your previous  statements...



What a government does is not what people think, there are multiple parties in Russian politics with different opinions. And in Russia LGBT people have the right to adopt and change their legal gender, there's two for you.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Yeah, because America is so pro-gay, THAT is "tard" logic. And what do the Jew have to do with anything?


Everything, if you go back far enough (as long as we're talking about 'The West')


----------



## Symlus (Jan 23, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Yeah, because America is so pro-gay, THAT is "tard" logic. And what do the Jew have to do with anything?



Did you not see my last line? I am being tarded now. Stop being so... aggressivy-thingy...


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not aggressive, I'm just bored.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Everything, if you go back far enough (as long as we're talking about 'The West')



Oh no no no, don't pull the Jews into this, they have nothing to do with the topic I'm referring to.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 23, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Through 'tard logic, Russia is enacting an act across its massive lands, raising awareness to the plight of the homosexuals worldwide, thus making the homosexual the Twenty-first century jew, and this makes everyone feel bad, and then U.S. (or the E.U.) will nuke Russia, thus starting the 3rd world war.
> 
> Ignore me guys- I'm tired.



Heh, I always thought that Russia was more heavily federated than the US? I mean like there are numerous autonomous republics and oblasts in Russia that can set their own laws, that's my understanding at least


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 23, 2013)

Y'know what? Just for the sake of causing contempt I'll mention that Russia has a lot of people with Pro-Nazi views. Even burning and desecrating the graves and monuments of fallen WW2 heroes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 23, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Y'know what? Just for the sake of causing contempt I'll mention that Russia has a lot of people with Pro-Nazi views. Even burning and desecrating the graves and monuments of fallen WW2 heroes.



Both Nazi Germany and Russia are quite right-wing...


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 23, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Both Nazi Germany and Russia are quite right-wing...



I know, for whatever reason I shall never have to unfortunate circumstance to understand....Scratch that, I understand, I just find it bloody ridiculous.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Yeah, because America is so pro-gay, THAT is "tard" logic.


These days about half the US population supports same-sex marriage, whilst in Russia 84 per cent oppose same-sex marriage, 40 % would prefer to re-criminalise homosexuality, three quarters believe it is a mental illness, another 40 % think LGBT people need forced psychiatric 'treatment' or complete isolation from society and 4 % desires them eliminated outright.

 It also illegal to mention homosexuality on television for 'children's protection'.



> And in Russia LGBT people have the right to adopt and change their legal gender, there's two for you.


LGBT people cannot adopt in Russia, because the state _does not even recognise_ same-sex relationships in any way.

Transgendered people have the right to change their legal gender from a man to a woman even in countries such as Iran and Pakistan, because it more acceptable to 'degrade' oneself to the position of woman rather than be gay. :F


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 24, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> These days about half the US population supports same-sex marriage, whilst in Russia 84 per cent oppose same-sex marriage, 40 % would prefer to re-criminalise homosexuality, three quarters believe it is a mental illness, another 40 % think LGBT people need forced psychiatric 'treatment' or complete isolation from society and 4 % desires them eliminated outright.
> 
> It also illegal to mention homosexuality on television for 'children's protection'.
> 
> ...



Whatever the stance of these countries, that fact can't be ignored that this all stems from religion.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Whatever the stance of these countries, that fact can't be ignored that this all stems from religion.



Lets not go through this again...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> I feel obliged to point out that Russia has  done more for Gay Rights than the American states put together. Besides,  I don't see many average Americans being very open toward  homosexuality. Hypocrites.





Ahzek M'kar said:


> Whatever the stance of these countries, that fact can't be ignored that this all stems from religion.


Well this thread went to shit pretty fast this morning.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Whatever the stance of these countries, that fact can't be ignored that this all stems from religion.



Whether or not this is the case countries have a responsibility, in my view, to see past this in their legislation. Ex soviet states might have a problem with this, as surpressing the religious majority's rights to discriminate- if that's what a sizeable portion would prefer- must have a whiff of soviet secullarism in that part of the world.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 28, 2013)

Russian Armed Forces begin search for 'gay tattoos' on recruits' intimate areas to weed out homosexoids.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 28, 2013)

Gee, that sucks.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 28, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> Russian Armed Forces begin search for 'gay tattoos' on recruits' intimate areas to weed out homosexoids.



Are they trying to look like silver-age comic book villains?


----------



## Bliss (Jan 28, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Are they trying to look like silver-age comic book villains?


I would prefer them to look more like Dazzler.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds like they are running out of ideas to start nuclear war (again).


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2013)

Kio Snowfyre said:


> Sounds like they are running out of ideas to start nuclear war (again).



At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar?


----------



## Cassedy (Jan 28, 2013)

Church has to much power in our country, just like in USA, so we have common problems here. Like frowning on gays, creationism in schools, silly religious holidays and symbols being mandatory, etc.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar?



Where did I hear this?


----------



## lenoirvrai (Jan 28, 2013)

... lanky and long-haired, really? 

Yeah, this is definitely ludicrous. To each their own and whatnot.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Where did I hear this?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XNFokmDKrE
"WARNING: May include the words "Nuclear" and "War" used in the same phrase."


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 28, 2013)

What little respect I had for Russia is now gone. 

Fuck you Putin.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-NmCi_6XjU
Putin is so awesome haha


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Jan 28, 2013)

Lmfao this is fucking hilarious! cant stop laughing


----------



## Machine (Jan 28, 2013)

xstonerwolfx said:


> Lmfao this is fucking hilarious! cant stop laughing


You're fucking retarded.


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol why am I retarded in finding this hilarious


----------



## Bliss (Jan 28, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Fuck you Putin.


Folks do not get to have any 'gay tattoos' but Putin is allowed a camp facelift? Not fair! :C


----------



## Saga (Jan 28, 2013)

Damnit, Russia... 
Just when you seem the least bit normal, you go and screw it up again.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 28, 2013)

xstonerwolfx said:


> Lol why am I retarded in finding this hilarious




Maybe it's because most of us are trying to have a serious discussion and this new law is god awful?

Also that you just proved to everyone that you don't care about what is going on with the world and don't bother to read the whole thread.


----------



## Machine (Jan 28, 2013)

Dokid said:


> Maybe it's because most of us are trying to have a serious discussion and this new law is god awful?
> 
> Also that you just proved to everyone that you don't care about what is going on with the world and don't bother to read the whole thread.


Hey mang, the OP is long as fuck, ain't nobody got time for dat.

Finding this awful situation even the slightest bit funny makes you a gigantic piece of shit who needs to be brained with a cinderblock.


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Jan 29, 2013)

There are more important things going on in the world than this crap. How about the assault weapons ban hmmm??? 100x more important than this. Watch out for when the troops come home, they will be going door to door just like they were doing in Iraq/afgahnistan. Can you say unlawful search and seizures??


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 29, 2013)

xstonerwolfx said:


> There are more important things going on in the world than this crap. How about the assault weapons ban hmmm??? 100x more important than this. Watch out for when the troops come home, they will be going door to door just like they were doing in Iraq/afgahnistan. Can you say unlawful search and seizures??



...whilst there are more important things going on there aren't many more ridiculous...but congratulations, your comment is _just about_ getting there.


----------



## Machine (Jan 29, 2013)

xstonerwolfx said:


> There are more important things going on in the world than this crap. How about the assault weapons ban hmmm??? 100x more important than this. Watch out for when the troops come home, they will be going door to door just like they were doing in Iraq/afgahnistan. Can you say unlawful search and seizures??


"BOO HOO THEY TAKE AWAY MY GUNSSSS!!!"

While there might be more important shit in the world, supressing human rights is a big no-no. Guns are out of the fucking question because that's about ownership. There's other shit to defend yourself besides shooting people.

That's a discussion for a different thread, so I'd prefer keeping this gun shit out of here.

Also, you seem to be implying that the troops are coming home ready to pillage the shit out of American citizens. Now you're really fucking stupid.


----------



## Corto (Jan 29, 2013)

Aaaand that's all that will be mentioned about that fucking thing. There is a gun control debate thread, use the search function and go there if you wish to discuss it. Stop the derailment now.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 29, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar?



Goddamnit, I've got that song stuck in my head now -_-


----------

